# Red trailer tongue extension



## Froggy (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Guys

is this tongue extension for harbor freight trailers?? thanks.

https://www.redtrailers.com/ShowItem.asp?id=SJ85ERN


----------



## bobberboy (Dec 26, 2015)

Don't know but we haven't heard from you in a while. Hope all is well.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 28, 2015)

It would be less expensive to buy a piece of steel the size and length you need from an online metals distributor, or CL. Then drill the holes yourself and paint it.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jan 7, 2016)

Not sure about Harbor freight but I know that fits the red trailers from Tractor supply.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 7, 2016)

I dunno, but $90 for a 3" piece of receiver tube is a bit steep. Find a machine shop and get a piece there. I would get a 12" piece to fit inside the existing trailer tongue and the new piece for structural integrity, then weld everything together. Wouldn't drill holes or use bolts.


----------

